# Hello from the Texas Hill country



## loglew (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey Guys
I've always wanted to bow hunt, so my friends have convinced me to buy a bow and learn. They all say the rifle will gather dust once you harvest your first animal. I bought a Bear lights out...it arrives this week. I can't wait to get it set up and have fun
LL


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Gald you are here and :welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:

:wav: :wav:


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## USNAVY8251 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Howdy from the other side*



loglew said:


> Hey Guys
> I've always wanted to bow hunt, so my friends have convinced me to buy a bow and learn. They all say the rifle will gather dust once you harvest your first animal. I bought a Bear lights out...it arrives this week. I can't wait to get it set up and have fun
> LL


Good luck LL. I'm new at it myself. I'm using a Bear Showdown. Not as high tech as the LO but it's good enough for the brush I'm hunting in. Sighting it in is easy...just adjust the pins to follow the arrows and you're there. I'd recommend setting the pins high in the sight for starters. You'll shoot real low at first but I busted a couple against the backstop until I got it dialed in. It might save ya a couple of arrows.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* LL. Have fun here.


----------



## loglew (Sep 21, 2009)

USNAVY8251 said:


> Good luck LL. I'm new at it myself. I'm using a Bear Showdown. Not as high tech as the LO but it's good enough for the brush I'm hunting in. Sighting it in is easy...just adjust the pins to follow the arrows and you're there. I'd recommend setting the pins high in the sight for starters. You'll shoot real low at first but I busted a couple against the backstop until I got it dialed in. It might save ya a couple of arrows.


Thanks...I'll remember that. I fully expect to bust a few anyway...or launch them into outer space....
LL


----------

